# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  مرجع توابع api

## senator_aka

سلام دوستان.

هر کسی مرجعی برای توابع api دارد لطفا معرفی کند تا ما هم بتوانیم از آنها استفاده کنیم.

----------


## S_VB.max

قبلا بحث شده http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=60618

----------


## evilboy

فکر کنم این به کارت بیاد 
http://princeworld.persiangig.com/do...sian%20API.rar

----------


## SeniorDevs

دوست عزیز جناب *senator_aka* بهترین مرجع برای *توابع API* استفاده از *MSDN* می باشد که هم بصورت *Online* در سایت *Microsoft* موجود است و هم به صورت CD و یا DVD .

چرا؟

چون توابع *Win32API* در هر ویندوزی *رفتار های متفاوتی* از خود نشان می دهند که تمامی این رفتار ها در *MSDN* بطور کامل شرح داده شده است مثلا:

 تابع *CreateFile* در *ویندوزهای سری NT, 2000, XP* می تواند تا *30 هزار کاراکتر Unicode* را به عنوان *FileName* قرار دهد در صورتی که در *ویندوز های سری 9x, ME* محدودیت *260 کاراکتر* بر روی نام فایل ها *FileName* می گذارد و البته صدها تفاوت دیگر هم دارد بنابراین توصیه من به شما استفاده از *MSDN* است.

موفق باشید. :چشمک:

----------


## s.sepehrvand

نرم افزار مجموعه توابع API

-------------------------------------------------------

----------


## bashiry

به نظر من هیچ چیز مثل خود ام اس دی ان نیست
کاملترین مرجع هست

----------


## adaman

همه که با MSDN راحت نیستن
API-Guide جواب بیشتر سوالامو داده تا حالا ، مثالهاش حرف نداره . فقط یه کپی Paste می خواد ، همین. برا اونایی تازه شروع کردن هم خوب جواب می ده.
این برنامه قبلا معرفی شده تو سایت ، ولی فکر کنم لینک دانلودش الان از کار افتاده باشه، معرفی دوباره هم ضرری نداره.

API-Guide 3.7 Download
Mirror
توابع API رو طبقه بندی هم کرده

----------


## seeker

کتاب "مرجع توابع api 32bit" تالیف حسین صادقی راد انتشارات نص
واسه وی بی 6 خیلی کامله

----------


## __siavash__

حالا این ام اس دی ان رو از کجا دانلود کنیم
من یه سری ازس دارم که سه سی دی هست و نصب میشه
اما می خوام ببینم جدید تر هم داره یا همون قبلی کامله ؟

----------

